# Can anyone help me with my problems?



## Godzson (Sep 5, 2005)

i just registered for this website last night in desperate need of some sort of help or advice what i should do can anyone help me?


----------



## Godzson (Sep 5, 2005)

i just registered for this website last night in desperate need of some sort of help or advice what i should do can anyone help me?


----------



## fancy792 (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Godzson,

To help we need to know what it all about..... Lots of people on the board that can help with different resources.


----------



## fancy792 (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Godzson,

To help we need to know what it all about..... Lots of people on the board that can help with different resources.


----------



## Godzson (Sep 8, 2005)

*....*

well to start of im a 16 year old guy and i go to hs...ive had a pretty bad childhood which i believe made me suffer with depression...i kind of abuse the drug marijiauna even tho i say i can quit anytime i want but everysince middle school ive had a hard time findind confidence in myself and found myself always having low self esteem, but dont get me wrong when something good happens to me im in the best mood but when something goes wrong i feel as if i am a waste of a life and i should kill myself ive contemplated suicide about 2 or 3 times but never did it just decided to cut myself instead to relieve this pressure and stress...and now me and my girlfriend broke up about 3 weeks ago after going out for about a year and now i find myself obsessed with her crying myself to sleep at night because i have so much love for her and she does not want to be with me anymore and now i am afraid i actually will commit suicide and i dont know what to do now ive tried trying to forget about everything but that doesnt work and ive also tried going out with my friends all the time trying to meet new girls that i can possible love as much as i loved my ex and nothing seems to work for me...can someone please give me advice on what to do.....thank you


----------



## Godzson (Sep 8, 2005)

*....*

well to start of im a 16 year old guy and i go to hs...ive had a pretty bad childhood which i believe made me suffer with depression...i kind of abuse the drug marijiauna even tho i say i can quit anytime i want but everysince middle school ive had a hard time findind confidence in myself and found myself always having low self esteem, but dont get me wrong when something good happens to me im in the best mood but when something goes wrong i feel as if i am a waste of a life and i should kill myself ive contemplated suicide about 2 or 3 times but never did it just decided to cut myself instead to relieve this pressure and stress...and now me and my girlfriend broke up about 3 weeks ago after going out for about a year and now i find myself obsessed with her crying myself to sleep at night because i have so much love for her and she does not want to be with me anymore and now i am afraid i actually will commit suicide and i dont know what to do now ive tried trying to forget about everything but that doesnt work and ive also tried going out with my friends all the time trying to meet new girls that i can possible love as much as i loved my ex and nothing seems to work for me...can someone please give me advice on what to do.....thank you


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 8, 2005)

What you are experiencing is grief, Godzson.  As difficult as it is to believe right now, there will come a time when you will realize that this is just a step toward the future for you - a painful one for the moment but it is leading you somewhere new.

You might have a look at some of the threads and resources in the Grief section here: http://www.psychlinks.ca/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=15 -- not all of it will apply exactly but take what seems like it might be useful and give it a try.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 8, 2005)

What you are experiencing is grief, Godzson.  As difficult as it is to believe right now, there will come a time when you will realize that this is just a step toward the future for you - a painful one for the moment but it is leading you somewhere new.

You might have a look at some of the threads and resources in the Grief section here: http://www.psychlinks.ca/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=15 -- not all of it will apply exactly but take what seems like it might be useful and give it a try.


----------



## Godzson (Sep 9, 2005)

*...*

well ive been trying ot work at this but thankyou for your help....


----------



## Godzson (Sep 9, 2005)

*...*

well ive been trying ot work at this but thankyou for your help....


----------



## Mrs. King (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Godzon! My heart bleeds for you because I was at the same point last year when my husband and I split up. The first few months are the worst. After that, life just seems hard, rather than impossible. You will think that you can't live without this girl, but you can. You might not want to - that is a different matter- but you can live without her. My first broken heart took 2 years to mend, when I was 17. The guy means absolutely nothing to me now, and that is how I think about my husband. It hurts very much, then it hurts less, and in time he will not tug my heart strings at all. I know this will happen with time, and that is what makes the pain bearable now.
Please keep telling yourself that grief is a process which you must go through to recover. Tell yourself that you are allowed to cry, but that one day you will no longer feel that way - and hang on for that day. Life has so many more things in store for you. Just hang in )


----------



## Mrs. King (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Godzon! My heart bleeds for you because I was at the same point last year when my husband and I split up. The first few months are the worst. After that, life just seems hard, rather than impossible. You will think that you can't live without this girl, but you can. You might not want to - that is a different matter- but you can live without her. My first broken heart took 2 years to mend, when I was 17. The guy means absolutely nothing to me now, and that is how I think about my husband. It hurts very much, then it hurts less, and in time he will not tug my heart strings at all. I know this will happen with time, and that is what makes the pain bearable now.
Please keep telling yourself that grief is a process which you must go through to recover. Tell yourself that you are allowed to cry, but that one day you will no longer feel that way - and hang on for that day. Life has so many more things in store for you. Just hang in )


----------

